# last minute anxiety



## britchick (Oct 2, 2003)

Hi people, Ive not posted here before...but after reading some of the past posts I got the courage up to write something. I have weird 'episodes' (dont know how to describe them) when I will be looking forward to doing something all day, and then at the last moment,usually about an hour before, I get really worried about leaving the house and cancel my plans...somethimes I dont even cancel as I cant manage to pick up the phone...my friends get cross with me cos I quite often blow them out and dont turn up at prearranged times.After Ive had what seems to match up to a panic attack I need to go to bed and I can sleep over 12 hours...even though I was not tired before I started getting worried about going out, the hour previously.Hiding in bed is the only place that seems to give me some peace...And I dont know what it is I am worried about. I feel really stupid writing this....Maybe I should see my doctor? what do you guys think?


----------



## JoanneThomas (Jan 17, 2002)

HiyaGo and see your GP.I was having difficulty leaving the house for a long time. Wouldn't go anywhere (except work)unless I was in control of travelling arrangements and timings. Couldn't go anywhere with anyone else...etc. Once at work I panicked about meetings etc. It all came to a head when I had to travel overseas with my boss. I had to do something to cope with this (and the fact that my social life had disintegrated).My GP referred be to a clinical psychologist at the local hospital who talked me through it all over about 6 sessions or so. Although I still have my "moments" I can now even go to the Cinema with other people!!!! (with only mini-panics to deal with). Even talking about it initially to my doctor and close friends was therapeutic....Let me know how you get on....


----------



## charmedimsure (Apr 14, 2004)

I agree with seeing your Dr. I've been trying to see a Dr. but the wait is over a month long! Absolutely ridiculous. I do the same kind of thing though about going out. Even if it is something that I am looking forward to I psych myself out and feel sick when it is time to go. I worry about where I have to go months in advance and I have more stupid excuses. What is helping me is that I have been getting really honest with the people that I am closest to and luckily they are understanding and give in to my quirky behavior. I would like to go back to living a worry free existence but I'm not quite sure how to do that. Best of luck!


----------



## sadone (Dec 17, 2003)

yeah, i see a therapist regularly...find it really helpful for this type of thing...definitely something you should look into...at least give it a try?


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I often do this sort of thing. i always make myself go do whatever i planned but usually always have anxiety around it.


----------



## Robbie_UK (Apr 20, 2004)

I feign confidence and I sledom think about it unless I am going to a tense of stressful situation when i leave the house. My worst fear is turning the fear of an attack, into a stress in itself. If thathappens, I am done for! I dont think people should rely on drugs because of the possibility of becoming tolerant or depednant. However, I suggest you see about getting a diazepam based prescription for anxiety (only to be taken when really needed). Of cource, if u go out having taken med for the symptoms, you will feel a lot better too, with the knowledge that the symptoms are being controlled. However, try to develop calming techniques. The thing with fears is that if you hide from one, you start to hide from more and more of them until they take over your life. And int he end, the thought of fear becomes a fear in itself. I used to avoid school int he morning but then i decided if i get used to this, i will not be living in the real world. I did what i had to and faced my fears. When one conquers a fear, it is no longer so frightening. Try simple things like going out with a walkman playin soothing music (i like classical and its really great for keeping a "distraction" in your head). see it if anything, as a challenge and a duty to yourself







. I have exams coming up and I have feared that for the last year. I have and have had panic attacks under streeful conditions. But I have forced myself to either face it or ignore it, either way to deal with it. I am totally sympathetic, but for ur own good, fight your fears.


----------

